
Best programming languages for junior high students to learn? - EVOLAccelerator
Just curious - what language would you recommend to teach younger children first starting out? Do you start with HTML then go on to Python?
======
Khelavaster
Start with Python for programming languages. Use TKinter for your graphics.
Use programming functions on Canvas like create_ellipse and create_rectangle
to draw.

Challenge 1: Draw a picture in Python Challenge 2: Move a picture in Python,
using the sleep() function in the Time library. Challenge 3: Make your picture
change whenever a Button is pressed.

TutorialPoint's tutorials are really wonderful step-by-step guides to doing
different things in Python. They're NOT a primer on fundamental computer
science--just enough to learn how to do things in Python.

